# Website Design C&C please



## YoungPhotoGirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a while!  I'm back though....and would absolutely be full of gratitude if you wouldn't mind checking out my website----Karissa Best Photography | Invercargill NZ
and giving me a short (or long if you feel like you can spare the time) summary of how it made you feel, where it may be lacking, and some improvements I could make.
My focus at the moment is on my pricing page, it looks bloody awful...but I can't really see (maybe I'm blind haha) where to go with it...its never been a problem before. But my pricing page really doesn't give a good feel I think. (Ignore the prices...Im having to low-end market myself back up again, and haven't added my standard and premiere packages yet- so its just full of mini deals atm lol)
Thanks sooooo much.


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2018)

From this amateur's point of view, it looks good.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Designer said:


> From this amateur's point of view, it looks good.


Well thank you  Currently working on my pricing page now...so hopefully it looks even better!


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Ok....I've fixed up my prices if there's anyone else that wouldn't mind checking it out x


----------



## jeffW (Feb 26, 2018)

These are just my own humble thoughts/opinions/taste, I'm just critiquing not criticizing.

Personally I find the white background to be jarring - it seems to clash with the background image, could you try reducing it's opacity and making it a bit transparent or changing the color to a pale green?? (ideas) Also I find your front page loads weird - with that large white box before the background image.

The wedding prices packages page seems very nicely designed, - the pricing for the real estate is so abruptly different in costs that in the minds of your clients that may create doubt in regards to your ability for either genres of work.  My quick solution would be to leave off the prices for the other work (real estate, products, etc..)  That should be negotiated on where those images need to be licensed for and IMHO those prices are unrealistically too low nor should they be viewed as lesser projects than a wedding. It's still your time.

I like your portfolio pages but had trouble navigating,  my arrow keys worked up and down but I couldn't advance with them. And clicking to the next image seemed to have a very small area to click on.  I also found gallery pages that used a black background completely different to the feel and aesthetics to the rest of your site.  Finally I feel your footer seems a bit busy.

Again I am not criticizing, go to my website and you can see my ability to design is both lacking and full of laziness,  these were just my thoughts please don't take them as negatives.

Hope it helps, 

ps.  I'm using Safari 11 for your reference


----------

